# Port Canaveral Fishing Trip 10-7-10



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Lots of action tons of bait we ended up with 16 Flounder pics in gallery


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow! Nice catch. Where in the port did you catch those, if you dont mind me asking? I have never had much luck with flounder...


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

pierjunky said:


> Wow! Nice catch. Where in the port did you catch those, if you dont mind me asking? I have never had much luck with flounder...


Also was this from a pier or in a boat?? opcorn:


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

wow wats the keeper size of flounder there ? here in va its 18.5 and 4 per person . hard to get em out here but every once in a while u mite get a couple nice catch


----------



## pier pressure (Aug 26, 2010)

croaker83 said:


> wow wats the keeper size of flounder there ? here in va its 18.5 and 4 per person . hard to get em out here but every once in a while u mite get a couple nice catch


12" (total length). 10 per harvester per day. May be harvested by spearing. Snatching prohibited.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

nice catching as always but it would have been better with a real fishing report.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Ok*

I will throw some more words in next time. Florida Sportsman has some pretty good reading as well.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

pier pressure said:


> 12" (total length). 10 per harvester per day. May be harvested by spearing. Snatching prohibited.


We get 6 fish at 18 inches here. Great work. Congrats on the haul.


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

Good eating there.


----------

